# Ent E build up



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's what I have finished so far on a new one. 

http://sovereignreplicas.com/E_bussard2.MPG


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Ha, neat. How did you do that?


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

very cool!
How you do that? indeed!


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks good, almost hypnotic!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Far too cool :thumbsup: 
She's going to be rather sweet!

Go easy


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

They are a variation on an NX nacelle.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Impressive! :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

jwrjr said:


> They are a variation on an NX nacelle.


Thank you for making these, they're perfect.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I;m glad that you like them. They came out well.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

PixelMagic said:


> Ha, neat. How did you do that?


jwrjr makes the modules just for this kit, and for an awesome price too.


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

so how does one buy a set?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

You can buy them through James. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

As REL says, you get them by contacting me either through this forum or at jwrjr (at) bellsouth (dot) net. Sorry about the way of describing it, but let's not make it TOO easy for the spiders, robots, and other such sub-life forms.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I just had a phone conversation, and as a result I have to change what I said in the previous entry. I developed these for The FX Company, and they would prefer that you purchase these through them. Contact them at info (at) thefxcompany (dot) com. sorry about the unintentional misinformation earlier.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Sparked on by Ratheon, I've found more uses for this foil tape. I'm using it to cover every surface where light won't show through so I don't have to use a lot of light blocking paint on the exterior, which softens detail. Since the kit is clear, I masked off all the area's where light is to shine through, then flip it over and can see where I need to mask off. The other nice feature of using the foil tape is it reflects light around better than paint could so I can use less LED's and have the same lighting effect. 










2 light coats of primer, and that's it. Nice crisp detail.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

VERY NICE! Shame that you can't get it though! The manufacturer can't sell it direct and the middleman does'nt respond to emails. I never knew an LED light effect could be proprietary! Apparently, due to a special demand, the middle guy now owns the Star Trek Enterprise bussard effect


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

ah dam!! the video loads and I get the bar across the bottom but no VIDEO !!!! 

anyone know how to fix this?

dave


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That looks very cool!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh that is friggin SWEET!!

Not surprised to hear that it is a JWRJR circuit design. The guy does incredible things with circuits 

Great work REL.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Ready for paint.


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

Looks Great! Wish I was that far along I just got the saucer to dry fit together and have the secondary hull put together.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you sir.

Starting the aztec's.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet! 

And I see a (mostly?) finished one on the floor, too! Wish I worked even half as fast as you do.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Actually that second one is the Art Asylum toy LOL. The pinstriping on the saucer is completely accurate so I use it as reference while I'm pinstriping mine.

Finished with the aztec's on the upper saucer, I did it a little different this time to more closely match the one in the movie.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Actually, the 'middleman' has withdrawn his objections to the sale of that nacelle effect. Now the bad news (it isn't really all that bad). The inventor/manufacturer isn't accepting new orders until 3/12 (in order to prepare for a show appearance on the weekend of 3/9 - 3/11).


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Thank You "Manufacturer" and "Middleman" !


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

The identity of the 'middleman' isn't quite so important, but you need to figure out who the 'manufacturer' is.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Update.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Very nice REL. Could you post a photo of the LED layout inside the saucer? The light diffusion seems perfect!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I think I took a pic of it, I'll hunt it down. By the way actias I'm showing yours on the FedEx truck for delivery today, look out the window LOL. Oh, I forgot to email the tracking #, check your PM.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful Rel. Your skills are amazing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Top notch build as always !

Looking forward to getting me mits on my one 
Go easy


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you.

Starting on the sec hull top now.


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

Is that lighting kit for the 1/1400 scale Ent E?


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Thanks REL. I was home at 2pm and waited for the driver. He never showed and when I looked online, after 5pm, it said that person or business was not home (I was watching TV 2 feet from the door. No way to miss him - no delivery attempt note left either). Apparently the drivers get paid by the "per package" and at 5:00 on Friday they don't always decide to deliver the last packages and just log in that the customer was not home. Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh man that sucks, they've done that to me too several times.

Another update.


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

That looks Freekin' Awsome.......as always!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you.

I'm finished with this part of the top, now I'll start on the bottom.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Man... Every time I see one of your buildups, REL, I get a sick feeling in my stomach 'cause I really can't afford one - but *want* one!  

Have you given any thought to selling the masters, perchance?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank's Griff. People have offered to buy the masters but I can't bring myself to sell them.


----------



## SPINDRIFT62 (May 29, 2006)

Holy Moly awesome job man. I just have one question, when did you ever find the time to sleep or did you after all that detail


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

Why was my question weird. I wanted to know if anyone makes 1/650 scale figures. I know they have 1/350, but as someone who plans on purchasing your Enterprise D, I just wanted to know if 1/650 figures are made by anyone.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Take it to a PM.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

That is superb! Not an extremely big fan of this ship but you might have changed my mind Rel!


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

Whats wrong with a question about 1/650 scale human figures?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Nothing wrong with it on this thread, it was just a little out of place on the other one considering the subject matter. 

Well, I don't think they make them, I could be wrong. But they would be like super tiny, those would have to be photo etched for sure.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> Have you given any thought to selling the masters, perchance?



Actually, since it's now been recast and I'm not making kits of it anymore I think that's exactly what I'm going to do.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kewel news, then. I'm sure lots of folks'll be happy to hear about it. 

Too bad about the frakkin' recasters, tho. A long, slow, agonizing death is too good for 'em.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Almost done, just have to paint the phaser rings, paint the ribs on the nacelles and apply the decals.


----------



## thrakkorzog (Dec 18, 2006)

REL said:


> Almost done, just have to paint the phaser rings, paint the ribs on the nacelles and apply the decals.


Holy Flirking Schnit. That is awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

A view of the bottom. The hard part is done.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Do you have a photo of the LED layout in the saucer that you could post?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dang, that's lookin' _really_ nice. Almost like looking at the studio model. :thumbsup:


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

REL, I got the coolest belated Christmas gift yesterday! This kit is amazing!!! Everything about it is top notch. The photo-etch and decals are awesome. But the details and quality of casting on the fiberglass parts is simply stunning. The pictures you've posted of this kit don't do it justice. It has to be seen to believed.

Thank you for doing such a nice job with the packing as well. Everything arrived safe and sound and tightly wrapped in plastic wrap.

As I was pulling parts out of the box, my wife asked "Where's THIS ONE going to go". I suppose I'll have to bribe her a bit before this finds a place of honor in our rec room.

Thanks again for making this kit, REL. It's amazing. I'm lucky I get to own one.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you for the kind words, I'm glad you like it. 

I forgot to add some care instructions for the kit. Keep the pieces on a flat surface until you're ready to build it or they may warp, if they do warp you can lay them out on a table and they'll go back into shape overnight. Or a hair dryer can speed up the process.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Paint is done, now onto decals.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

This one will be finished by tomorrow. All I have left are a few decals now. Then I need to start on the one that's going to Wonderfest.


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

Truely amazing!!!!

Are you planning on blacking out any of the windows?

Any video? Is this the one with the rotating ramscoops?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Absolutely Gorgeous!


Scott


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Are you using any existing model as a guide for the paint and template placement?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm currently working up a template set for this kit. here's a taste of what the top of the neck would look like. 

these shapes give more of a cumulative effect of patterning rather than adhereing to any specific recognized aztek shapes like the refit

discuss, dissect, enjoy :wave:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

That is stunning, Rel. It's a filming miniature.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'm currently working up a template set for this kit. here's a taste of what the top of the neck would look like.
> 
> these shapes give more of a cumulative effect of patterning rather than adhereing to any specific recognized aztek shapes like the refit
> 
> discuss, dissect, enjoy :wave:


Being one to chicken out of the tough jobs these days (kinda) I think i will be VERY interested in a set when ya done Lou.
Good man!

Go easy


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

You stepped in it now Lou LOL. There'll be people beating down your door to get those now. 

"are they done yet? are they done yet? are they done yet? are they done yet......"


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Orders which equals profit are always the good kind of "stepped in it"! I'm in!  REL how many of these masterpiece ships are out there?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh 2 or 3.


Finished. I'll take better pics later when I get the backdrop etc set up.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/ke70.jpg


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

That looks just like the Nemesis version. Very good job. Now make one with a First Contact paint job.


----------



## scifi (Dec 13, 2006)

I cant wait to get her .Looks great


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey!

Here's another pic and a video showing the ram scoop effect.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/e_ram.MPG
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ke71.jpg


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

REL said:


> Hey!
> 
> Here's another pic and a video showing the ram scoop effect.
> 
> ...


That is awesome. Pure and simple.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Unbelievable work again and again. Could you post a picture of the LED layout inside the saucer?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I thought I took a pic of the layout but I guess I didn't. Basically it's just individually wired LED's at about 3" intervals.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

All finished. 

http://sovereignreplicas.com/AC/


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Perfection.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Truely amazing! I think this is your best one so far. I only wish some of the windows were blacked out.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

REL can you take a picture (and post it) of the LED layout on your next build?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Magnificent achievement, and awe inspiring, movie modeling!


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'm currently working up a template set for this kit. here's a taste of what the top of the neck would look like.
> 
> these shapes give more of a cumulative effect of patterning rather than adhereing to any specific recognized aztek shapes like the refit
> 
> discuss, dissect, enjoy :wave:



Lou, PLEASE tell me that window masks will be included in this set. If so, I would consider naming my first born after you. Male or female.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*I do windows*

Yes! there will be window masks. approx twice as many as you might need to make up for the ones that will be claimed by the carpet gods and others that might fall off in the process.

Here's another tease of what the top will look like.

I'm_very_ close to finishing this set. the frustrating part is I want to seal it up and start painting, but I didn't plan ahead and now I have no LED's to light the windows. And I can't find anyone even near Raleigh who sells them in bulk. I don't want to buy them 5 at a time at a premium at Radio Shack.  

Jwrjr, are you out there? I'll be happy to drive to your place if you have anything for me.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Yes! there will be window masks. approx twice as many as you might need to make up for the ones that will be claimed by the carpet gods and others that might fall off in the process.
> 
> Here's another tease of what the top will look like.
> 
> ...



Lou, 

Have you ever tried Digikey? They sell LEDS in whatever quantity you need them and a lot cheaper than what you'd pay at Radio Shack.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

in my lack of patience, I was hoping for a store I could walk in and pick up from. or withing driving distance. If I'm going to order online, there's that horrible thing called "waiting"

I'm still having flashback to my childhood when everything took "6 to 8 weeks for delivery"

I was a boxtop sending Fool! :hat:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Lou, can those templates be adapted to the AMT/ERTL Enterprise-E? If so, I would love to purchase some. If you need reference to adapt the templetes, I have two unbuilt AMT/ERTL Enterprise-Es in my closet, that I would be happy to loan you for this purpose.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Guess my first born is going to be known as "Lou" or "Louella" or "Aztek Dummy"...


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Krako said:


> Guess my first born is going to be known as "Lou" or "Louella" or "Aztek Dummy"...


 You could go Lou or Louann.... But I like Aztec Dummy!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey,
I was called "dummy" growing up and it hasn't hurt my self esteem....much :freak: 

The plan is to reverse engineer these to fit the smaller "E", but it's going to have to be a whole lot simpler. Cuz these shapes are tiny to begin with.

Pixel,
I've got a built kit I could use, but I'm afraid that I would ruin the paint job (especially the decals) in the process, so I would like to take you up on your loan.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Pixel,
> I've got a built kit I could use, but I'm afraid that I would ruin the paint job (especially the decals) in the process, so I would like to take you up on your loan.


Well, one of my kits is still unbuilt, but it is painted and decaled in some areas. However, it was done by me about 9 years ago, and I did a poor job. So I was gonna strip the paint anyway, and rebuild it. So if you want to use that one, you can.

Or, if it would be better to use the other kit I have, the box is opened, but all the parts are still in their factory sealed bags.

You are welcome to borrow either kit you wish, just let me know, and I will arrange to have it sent to you.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

REL said:


> You stepped in it now Lou LOL. There'll be people beating down your door to get those now.
> 
> "are they done yet? are they done yet? are they done yet? are they done yet......"


HEY! I resemble that remark!:freak:


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Well, _are_ they done yet?


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Lou - what are you looking for? I don't keep a big stock of leds, but I do have some. Now if it is nacelle chasers you are looking for ...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Lighting the E*

^^ James,
What I need in the short run is the general lighting for the windows and the running/formation light strobes. Ideally the would be LEDs, but I could also see using CCFLs for the general/windows and LEDS for the strobes and running lights

I can wait on the nacelles as I can build and paint those last. I would still like you to work your wizardry on those, but I could button up the rest of the ship and just run the wiring up the pylons and leave them be till you had more time.

can you help?

thanks,
Lou


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Most people seem to prefer leds over CCFLs. (In my refit, I used CCFLs in the warp nacelles and leds everywhere else except for 6 light bulbs.) I'll have to count them to be exact, but I should have 30 or 40 superbright white leds on hand. Not really enough to do a complete lighting job, but it would be a start. Contact me at the address listed in my profile to discuss this further.


----------



## danald (Mar 17, 2006)

Can you give any idea how much these will cost and when they will be available? (aztec mask)


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Danald,
Yesterday I went to see the master and got the materials from him to wire my kit and therefore button up the hull so I can do the painting.

He also gave me this funky blue flashlight that he said "belonged to my father and he wanted me to have it, when i was old enough" ...weird...

So I came home and promptly blew up one of the circuits. Hey, they don't call me "dummy" for nuthin! I have repair parts winging their way to me even as we speak. let's hope the second time is the charm.

The answer to your question is that the set is "done" as far as I can tell now. I need to "field test" it on my kit and take some pictures to finish up the instructions. Barring any complications. I fully intend to have these available by April 1 (no foolin'!) the price is going to be heavily dependent on how long it takes to plot cuz there are more pieces to this than to any set I've yet designed. 
I hope that satisfys you for now, I should have more info soon. I do still plan on selling these myself, because as of yet ,I don't think there is the volume of kits out there to warrant any of the retailer's to get behind them. If Richard decides to start cranking these out by the boatload, that may change

cheers,
Lou


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Starting a new one. I won't bore everyone with the step by step build up this time, but I wanted to show the window templates I made. This is much easier than cutting them out by hand. PM me if anyone that bought the kit is interested in a set. They're $30 and will include all the windows in the different size and shapes.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Rel please post some pics of the led layout on this build. It's better to see it on one that lights sucessfully as opposed to trial an error and finding out you did'nt use enough led's after it's all sealed up.Thanks


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

At the advice of my wife, I've decided to go ahead and sell these vinyl masking templates for my ship. When the kit goes back into production the window mask's and aztecs will be an added accessory you can purchase. The kits I'll have at Wonderfest will include the entire package at a special price. 

I've reproduced the aztec pattern from the Digital Domain CG ship down the the smallest detail. I'm also going to resize these for use on the Ertl kit if anyone is interested in those templates please let me know. 

PM or email for information.


----------

